# Some of my realistic & cartoon horse drawings.



## HorseyPie (Apr 11, 2011)

Here are some of my realistic and cartoon horse drawings.  I did reference the realistic ones from real photos, and they're done with pen. One of the cartoon ones was done on Paint (computer program). Enjoy!


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Very nice! I especially like the third one down. You have some serious talent!


----------



## HorseyPie (Apr 11, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I love those!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Holy crap they are awesome!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

i like the cartoon ones best.


----------

